# parng naiintindihan q sya



## Clara_

Could anybody help me, I don't understand this sentence: "parng naiintindihan q sya".

I have read somewhere that *naiintindihan* means *already* *understand / knew already*.

Any idea on the meaning of this sentence?


----------



## lhanie

Parang Naiintindihan Ko Siya
Means: "as If I Understand Her/him"


----------



## Clara_

Oh so it was badly written. Thank you very much, now I understand !


----------



## lhanie

Clara_ said:


> Oh so it was badly written. Thank you very much, now I understand !


 

WELL... actually it depends on how it has been delivered by the party..
it can be " i think i understand her/ him"

.. if somebody approached you in a sarcastic way.. the previous meaning could be applied
.. but if it's in a humble way of approaching... the latter is applicable..


----------

